# Do you think this would this still be "in"



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

For a young teen girl this fall/winter?

http://navlne.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitting-pattern-capucine.html

I'm thinking of converting the pattern for knitting on my KM for my DGD


----------



## diana999 (Mar 24, 2011)

i think they would be very in i don't like the color but you could make it any way you want.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

KateWood said:


> For a young teen girl this fall/winter?
> 
> http://navlne.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitting-pattern-capucine.html
> 
> I'm thinking of converting the pattern for knitting on my KM for my DGD


KateWood-Oh yeah! This is a boarding-style hat and they are very much in style. Go for it! Denise


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

KateWood said:


> For a young teen girl this fall/winter?
> 
> http://navlne.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitting-pattern-capucine.html
> 
> I'm thinking of converting the pattern for knitting on my KM for my DGD


Great pattern! Thanks for sharing.

Since my granddaughters are now 20+, I think I'll omit the tassel.


----------



## judeanne (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it and bet my granddaughter will too.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi think it would be great,


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

KateWood said:


> For a young teen girl this fall/winter?
> 
> http://navlne.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitting-pattern-capucine.html
> 
> I'm thinking of converting the pattern for knitting on my KM for my DGD


Yes, I think it would be a big hit Kate. Teens don't like hats, they like hoods and that has the best features of both.
Post the converted pattern here in forum and you will have a bunch of people copycat knitting it.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't think it's "in", but then maybe I am not fashionable. But I think a teen might like it a lot and it will be "in".
I like it.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

She will be the envy of her peers!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I agree, go for it! Looks warm and stylish.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Very cute!! All of her friends will want one ... not to mention a lot of people here on KP will want the pattern.
MJ


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I would, 'specially if it's knit on the bulky machine


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

Kate, go for it. It looks to be warm and cozy and you will make a lot of people happy to have this for the winter.

I can see this easily done on the knitting machine.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


 Me. :thumbup: 
(raises her hand)


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

KateWood said:


> For a young teen girl this fall/winter?
> 
> http://navlne.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitting-pattern-capucine.html
> 
> I'm thinking of converting the pattern for knitting on my KM for my DGD


Nice hat!! I think it would be timeless, but really depends on the person/teen, as to whether they would wear it depending on their taste. I would wear it , at any age! If you figure it out in MK I would love to see the pattern! Good luck.


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


Yes!!


----------



## txgigi (Feb 19, 2014)

Mu granddaughters would love it.


----------



## judymiss (Jun 26, 2011)

I'd be interested.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I'd like to MK these for Christmas gifts for GDs. Too cute.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


Yes I would.


----------



## MaryAnneCutler (Jul 31, 2013)

KateWood said:


> For a young teen girl this fall/winter?
> 
> http://navlne.blogspot.com/2009/12/knitting-pattern-capucine.html
> 
> I'm thinking of converting the pattern for knitting on my KM for my DGD


I think if she is a trendsetter, she would like it.


----------



## Earl Girl (Feb 4, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


Definitely!

Nance in Wisconsin


----------



## Alna (Aug 26, 2012)

yes, I would be interested in Mk version, thank-you


----------



## MarieDe (Mar 27, 2011)

Well, I will tell you...I work for a very "cool" large retail company specializing in forward trends and the young girls I work with were ALL wearing hats similar to this last winter, especially with all the snow we had. Many of them included the tassle! so I would make the tassle separate and ask if they want it on..or off. The youngones wore them in all colors...some very 70ish colors (hippie/regge) style and some very warm kind of nordic colors. I really think your granddaughters would LOVE them!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

My teenage granddaughter would give it a thumbs down. It doesn't look very practical to me, and I don't like the tassel.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

It would be great without that tassel in the back. Maybe leave a back opening in place of the tassel for a pony tail or flowing hair. JAT. N


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Most teenagers, in my experience, follow the trends and don"t worry about practical.
I think we are going to see much more of this style during Winter 2015-2016 
Tassels are in and pompoms are out.


----------



## Kindia (Jun 17, 2015)

My 25 year old daughter says "Yeah, it's cute it's a little silly." I think she would like it, but it couldn't hurt to check with her before going through all the effort IMHO.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Mine will be tassel free


----------



## sherrywb (Feb 13, 2012)

I'd quite like one I am going to have a go on my brother well done you x


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


I'm interested ! I find it very cute. I don't wear hats because I'm always hot! But my nieces and great nieces will like it I'm pretty sure.


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I would be interested but ditch the tassels--instead I would do 2 braids at the front sides, similar to the peruvian earflap hats.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Very Stylish!!!!!!!
julie


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm thinking of changing pretty much everything but keeping the basic shape; of course No Tassels


----------



## doreen344 (May 26, 2011)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


I am interested.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

llamagenny said:


> I would be interested but ditch the tassels--instead I would do 2 braids at the front sides, similar to the peruvian earflap hats.


That's a great idea! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am sure it will be very in,it looks nice and warm.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I am sure it will be very in,it looks nice and warm.


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

Kate, I'd love to see what you come up with & I would definitely be interested in how you make it so I can do them for the grandkids for when they go up to the mountains. They would be perfect.
MJ


----------



## Huckleberry (May 27, 2013)

That style is always in. It is timeless.


----------



## Elsa32 (Jan 15, 2015)

Me, too, I'd love to have direction for the bulky machine.


----------



## Elsa32 (Jan 15, 2015)

I would love to make this on my bulky. I think my GGD's would love it, too.


----------



## HKelley350 (Mar 1, 2015)

KateWood said:


> I have a few modifications in mind. This is a very versatile style Anyone else interested in knitting a hood/hat like this pattern?


Kate, I would love to try it using my KH260E bulky.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

My GD is very likely coming over Sunday so I can show this to her and see if she'd wear it


----------

